# RIP to my suede PS1...



## fabfashionisto

I was walking around the pet store minding my own business then BAM my bag started falling off my shoulder. I thought to myself that's weird my hook must have come undone I haven't caught it on anything. and I look down and to my horror I see the loop that holds the strap broke right off. I am so disappointed I only used it maybe 15 times, but it was in pristine condition and my favorite color of blue. I guess I can hook it to the handle hardware but I just feel so disappointed. The funny thing is I had a sunglass case and a small pouch in my bag I was traveling so light as I usually do. This loop seems like it has the major potential to fail with no re-enforcement. Has anyone else has this specific issue?


----------



## cathead87

I have never seen this issue on a PS1. 

I would contact Rago Brothers and get a repair estimate.





						Shoe Repair | Purse & Handbag Repair | Rago Brothers
					

Mail-in and in-shop repairs. Our leather masters fix and refinish purses, handbags, shoes, boots, designer sneakers and more. Satisfaction guaranteed.




					www.ragobrothers.com


----------



## IntheOcean

That's unfortunate  I've seen this happening before to someone on tPF, but thankfully, my suede PS1 is fine, even though it's been used quite extensively. I hope you'll be able to get it repaired. When was the bag purchased? If it's been some time in the past year, perhaps you could contact PS customer service? A thing like that shouldn't happen to a properly constructed bag.


----------



## tommy5678

fabfashionisto said:


> I was walking around the pet store minding my own business then BAM my bag started falling off my shoulder. I thought to myself that's weird my hook must have come undone I haven't caught it on anything. and I look down and to my horror I see the loop that holds the strap broke right off. I am so disappointed I only used it maybe 15 times, but it was in pristine condition and my favorite color of blue. I guess I can hook it to the handle hardware but I just feel so disappointed. The funny thing is I had a sunglass case and a small pouch in my bag I was traveling so light as I usually do. This loop seems like it has the major potential to fail with no re-enforcement. Has anyone else has this specific issue?
> 
> View attachment 5357089
> 
> 
> View attachment 5357088


----------

